# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  ارسال کد html به وب بروزر

## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام میخواستم بدونم چطوری میتونم یک کد html را به صورت مستقیم به کامپونتت OCX وب بروزر ارسال کنم 

قبلا از طریق ذخیره کردن یک فایل و ادرس دهی ان به بروزر اینکار را انجام می‌دادمولی اکنون نمی‌خواهم این کار را بکنم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام


    With WebBrowser1
        .Navigate "about**:blank"
        DoEvents
        .Document.body.innerhtml = "<html><b>Hello</b> world"
    End With

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ممنون ولی برای من کار نکرد و ارور داد
"91"
Object variable or with block variable not set
یعنی من در نوشتن نام کامپوننت. و بعد از نوشتن Document , نقطه ( . ) را میزدم چیزی در ادامش باز نمی کرد
مشکل مال کجاست؟

۲ تا سوال دیگر

۱. ایا میشود کلیک راست را از روی این کامپوننت حذف کرد، یعنی اگر در وب سایتی باشیم کسی روی صفحه اش کلیک راست کرد گزینه منوها نیاد؟؟؟

۲. اگر در یک سایتی بریم و باز کنیم ، چطور میتوانیم سورس سایت را مشاهده کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------

